# Who wants a new October Hole??



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

So there has been a raffle created to raise money for the modification of the October hole in Lyons.
The winner will receive a Jackson Kayak of their choice, a prijon kayak and a private lesson from Stephen Wright of Team Jackson.

Dave H will fill in the details further of what you will win and when the drawing will officially be.
We need your help..........actually we all need everyone's financial support. So, in about a month the hole will be modified with the goal of improving it for low water play boating. Then we will have a place on the front range to kayak until late in the season. This can only happen if you buy raffle tickets. Donating money is fine too.

To buy (and support colorado kayaking) raffle tickets please send money via paypal to
[email protected]
Send as a "GIFT" this way Paypal will not deduct any of the money
Please include your name, phone and email
We will fill out all your raffle tickets with your info and drop them in the box for you.

The tickets are $5 each or five tickets for $20

Lets do this. Often times people say what can I do to help................Well, here ya go.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Solid work! Tickets bought...and I need the lessons.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

A man of action! Nice job getting this going. The October Hole is great to have around when you need some practice and everything else is dry and it would be even more awesome if the feature was better. I'm gonna Paypal my tickets right now and hope this isn't one of those Nigerian scams I keep falling for (hey, he said his mother was sick). I'd be excited about winning except I never win these things. My hope is that Dave will win, and then I can buy a boat off of him and use it to do tricky woos in the October Hole, which I will be able to deduce the flow from using River Brain.


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for setting this up. I don't have a Paypal account, but I emailed you money for the tickets directly from my checking account (Chase). Let me know if you have issues getting it. Thanks again.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Peter, thanks, can you just send a check to me 
310 McConnell Dr
Lyons CO
Please make sure it says O-hole and has email and phone.
I couldnt get the chase money
Thanks So much!!!!


Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

It's in the mail! This sounds like a great project. Thanks again for making it happen.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Talk it up. Please get your friends to buy tickets. If someone can facebook this that would be great. Could be a great prize for someone just wanting to break into kayaking as well.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I posted it to to a couple places on Facebook. I'll get a check in the mail. I'm with Kevin that I never win these types of raffles, but if the modifications make it a good spot we all win.


----------



## bobblehead (Jun 26, 2007)

Tickets bought! Thanks for putting this together, and Ill keep my fingers crossed for the raffle! When are you doing the drawing?

Cheers...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I did want to throw out that this has been a group effort. Dave H raised $800 by himself at LOG. Nice work Dave. Marty of course has donated his time and a boat. Stephen has donated his knowledge and time. S20 designs is once again donating time, money and knowledge to help us reach this goal. Prijon is always a great supporter of local kayaking needs. The Town of Lyons is donating a large amount of in kind money thanks to Adam Schwartz discussing the issue with them at length. There are quite a few others that have and are putting in time and elbow grease as well.
Thanks to everyone but there is still a lot to be raised if we want this done this year


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nathan, thanks so much. When the checks arrive we will fill out the tickets then.
Jonathan, Thanks. Tickets will be submitted asap for you. Got your payment.
The goal is to get the work done in August. If we raise enough money we will hold the raffle immediately once we reach our goal of only 1200 more.......scratch that. Since you guys have bought tickets we are down to 1100.
This really is not much left to get. Lets knock this out and have this raffle!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Update on prizes!

I was just handed this info by the committee 
Any Jackson star, A $500 gift certificate to Holcombe photography, a massage from Beth McVay and the prijon boat which I will list shortly


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

And Stephen wright private lesson


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Can we get more slalom gates out of this deal?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Stirring the pot

Love it!


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Tickets purchased...


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

erdvm1 said:


> Update on prizes!
> 
> I was just handed this info by the committee
> Any Jackson star, A $500 gift certificate to Holcombe photography, a massage from Beth McVay and the prijon boat which I will list shortly


Will there be a winner for each of the prizes or is this a one person takes all?
I think individuals seems better so more people win but it sounds like its a winner takes all.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

When is the cut off on buying tickets? I want to get in on supporting this.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

There will be a winner for each of the prizes. Thank You to everyone who has bought tickets. We need somewhere to get wet in the off season........


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you to everyone
Huge Thanks To James Beall (LARGE purchase)
We are down to 1000$ left to meet our goal. Come on everyone. If everyone puts in their $20 we will be done by the end of the day. Less than beer and pizza for a revamped late summer early fall front range play spot........................


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for getting the project going. I am in for the drawing!


----------



## paddleit (Jun 5, 2011)

Will this make better boat access below the hole? Would love to see some wide stairs or ramp below for people that have come out of their boats and don't have to chase them to the diversion gate.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The current goal is to get the hole functioning for fun play at flows of 190 to 150 Cfs which is typically was coming through late season.

The town is working on getting a grant for further improvements. S2O designs has provided a ton of work towards getting the grant as well. If the town gets the grant we can notify MB so they can attend the town meetings and offer suggestions for their idea of the perfect recreation area.

Cool?
buy tickets 
These improvements that we all pay for may help the grant committee award the grant to the town.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Sent contribution via PayPal. Would appreciate confirmation.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Will everyone please put your email and cell number on the Paypal note that you send with the raffle purchase and remember to send the money as a gift so Paypal does not take a cut.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We've raised 430 so far

Only $770 left to go

The next person to buy $100 worth of tickets ill buy you a $12 of PBR to drink riverside during the work

Come on..........
Anyone want to match contributors to get this finished?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

erdvm1 said:


> We've raised 430 so far
> 
> Only $770 left to go
> 
> ...


12 pack


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just had an influx
We only need $220
Come on guys and girls.......If you haven't put in your money please do. Help support the local whitewater community and get yourself something that helps keep you in your boat later in the season.
Tons of great people have put in money of varying amounts.
Only 11 more people at $20. Be one of them!!

Paypal your raffle ticket purchase to 
[email protected]
Put your contact info in the message
Send the money as a GIFT so paypal does not take a cut.
Tickets go in the box.
Then you will be contacted if you win. You do NOT need to be present.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

120 to go.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

You heard the man.

Who wants to end this thing now????


----------



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got my tix. How much left?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

$100 left!


----------



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

*We need to close this out tonight*

So I can go into the town offices Monday and get an actual schedule in place.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Almost, we just need one last person or a few to buy $100 in tickets
Anybody?


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

Money sent. I'm hoping to win the massage from Beth. Although to be honest, I expect one of these even if I dont win.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Mountainbuzz you all just bought yourself a restructured play feature to be adjusted in April. 
I was speaking to Marty and we felt doing the raffle at Bailey fest would be cool so ill chat with Ian and see if he's cool with that and get back to you all.
Everyone should know that Dave H spent the entire Lyons Outdoor Games kicking off this raffle. He raised a great chunk of money and secured all the prizes from the gracious sponsors.

Jackson Kayak and Marty Cronin again have made a huge contribution

Prijon kayaks again supporting the locals

Peter Holcombe and Holcombe photography gave a generous gift

Beth McVey, apologies if I spelled your name incorrectly. Ill respell if needed 

Stephen Wright of Jackson Kayak new Colorado resident and generous sponsor

Finally S2O designs and Scott Shipley. Every time S2O designs offers their service to the Town of Lyons it is not without cost and burden to the company. Scott has continually supported local whitewater and often times his generosity is overlooked. Huge thank you to S2O designs and its entire staff for all their help and constant support to the local boating community.

Lastly to the Buzz! You guys crushed it!!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I meant to say restructured in August


----------



## stephenwright (Oct 20, 2012)

*YES!!!!*

GREAT WORK EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

can i still buy a raffle ticket? or are they sold out


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We could still put the extra money towards the hole. 

LAST CALL FOR RAFFLE TICKETS.......Sale ends today (Sunday at noon)
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Matt,

I ended up going on a trip to Idaho and didn't get money in the mail. Am I too late? I would still like to help out the cause being as I use the Lyons park regularly.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Matt, the online purchase is complete. Thanks so much for the offer. Marty may have the tickets available at Bailey fest. Not 100% yet though.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

erdvm1 said:


> Matt, the online purchase is complete. Thanks so much for the offer. Marty may have the tickets available at Bailey fest. Not 100% yet though.


Oops
Nathan


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

What kind of improvements can we hope for at the new october hole? deeper???


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Would hate to over promise and under deliver

The goal is to have a low water functioning play hole


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

Let's hope for deeper!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm staying away from this one but somebody should strike


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

A very important clarification

Marty Cronin and Scott Young bought the Jackson kayak which will be raffled off at Bailey Fest. It was not donated by Jackson as previously written.

Another clarification is that Stephen Wright is donating his time for instruction.

Thanks to all the sponsors and donors


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

What was the outcome of the fundraising? How much total was raised for the redo of O-hole? Who won the various raffles? I've already told my kids they didn't win (other than a better O-hole feature) but let's hear the results. 

Thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Matt is on the Salmon river right now, so I will chime in. Matt told me that they got all the funds they needed to do the work. 

Prizes were raffled off at Bailey Fest, but I was too busy trying to figure out exploding foamie course pipes to recall who got what.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks Ian

In McCall idaho now
Maybe Marty can respond?
Marty? Adam?
Who won?
Were all the prizes claimed at the fest?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Any news on when work is going to be done on the October Hole? Earlier in this thread it said the goal was August.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I think this is just town sluggish behavior 

I have texted Adam who would be our best liaison between the kayak world and the town/work world
Ill text Shipley as well and see if he has heard anything.

Ill ask him to post if he knows anything
I'm right there with you.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

if it starts now that means we can't use it at all this sep-oct?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't think that is accurate

It should only take a day or two of work

No healing time required


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh. I was thinking normal construction site type of mindset where they set up shop for several weeks at a time at least


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Paddled the O-Hole the other day, better than nothing but I can't wait to see it improved! Thanks for all your hard work on this!


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

All the winners of the prizes have been contacted and told how they can collect. I have mailed out all the ones that could be last week. I am sure that Marty has been contacted about the star. I hesitate to post the winners name without their consent. But if you call me I can give you more info.
David H 303417-0961
 Thank you again to:
Marty Cronin and Scott Young for the Jackson kayak

Prijon-wildwasser kayaks again supporting the locals

Peter Holcombe and Holcombe photography gave a generous gift

Beth McVay for her generous gift

Stephen Wright of Jackson Kayak new Colorado resident and generous sponsor

Finally S2O designs and Scott Shipley. Every time S2O designs offers their service to the Town of Lyons it is not without cost and burden to the company. Scott has continually supported local whitewater and often times his generosity is overlooked. Huge thank you to S2O designs and its entire staff for all their help and constant support to the local boating community.


----------



## canton (Oct 12, 2007)

S2O and the town are working on a schedule. My understanding is everything was submitted to get permit approval for the work. I don't believe a date has been set.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Bump for any new information?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Moving forward

Just behind schedule

Due to other more important issues

Hopefully finished in September

Sorry wish there was more news for you


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Our prayers go out to all the people in Lyons. I can't beleive the stories I am hearing. 

Like it or not it look's like we got a new O-Hole... If I had the choice I'd keep the old one.


----------



## huck it (Jul 23, 2011)

So sad! So many people affected by the floods. It appears in the photo that the river bed has shifted to the south going through the area where the ponds were/are. It's gonna be interesting to see how these floods affected the river beds.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

huck it said:


> So sad! So many people affected by the floods. It appears in the photo that the river bed has shifted to the south going through the area where the ponds were/are. It's gonna be interesting to see how these floods affected the river beds.


It'll be interesting to see where they let the river sit in it's new location and where they force it back to where they want it. We have a similar situation in the lakes at the bottom of our hill, I think one of them will end up being the new river bed.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Hoe you can help Lyons Residents*

ADMIN NOTE: I moved Matt Booth's post directing folks how to contribute to Lyons residents to the General Boating Forum, click the link above to go directly to it.

My thoughts and prayers go out to those in Lyons.

AH


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Does anyone know this person?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvqKghIeabU


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe the pictured kayaker is Simon Braun. Heres the video https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151687464048335


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Not exactly what we wanted


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The last picture shows what has happened to the two ponds that used to buffer McConnell from the river.

The corps has made a decision by now to either leave the river or put it back where it was. No info has been leaked though.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

BTW

Two of my sit on tops flushed from my house downstream during the flood
A red and green Jackson riviera
If anyone sees the boats or sees a posting on Craigslist please let me know.
If love not to have to buy more.
Thanks


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

*Thinking of you!*

Hey Matt,
The Vail Valley sends our love and support up your way! Crazy.
Kim and Jackie


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

You guys are the best. Love and support accepted


----------

